# [ 2017 ] Wyndham Owner Update



## bondy3 (Feb 14, 2017)

I recently got a call from Wyndham asking me if I was interested in attending an owner update.

They told me it could at at any Wyndham resort I wanted and I would get 3 nights for $250,  but we would need to attend a short presentation and I would be refunded $100 of my $250 when I arrive.

I said no, because I couldn't travel at the dates she mentioned,  but it got me thinking, that it sounded like a really good deal.  

How often do they call to offer this "deal" and could I use it to extend a trip to hawaii with my current points?


----------



## Ty1on (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## lcml11 (Feb 14, 2017)

bondy3 said:


> I recently got a call from Wyndham asking me if I was interested in attending an owner update.
> 
> They told me it could at at any Wyndham resort I wanted and I would get 3 nights for $250,  but we would need to attend a short presentation and I would be refunded $100 of my $250 when I arrive.
> 
> ...



Give the number a call back and see.  From what you posted, it does not seem limited.  If the three nights you pick are in prime season, I would not hold my breath.


----------



## vickyvickie (Feb 15, 2017)

Not a trap. Theres no obligation to buy. They will try to sell u another timeshare or an upgrade on yours. They figure already owners are easier to pull in. As long as you know there's no obligation to buy but its a high pressure sales pitch with all of fine print left out, you will be fine. Also know your rights going in. If you're pressured into buying, you will have 5 or 10 days to cancel as per the law of the state you buy in. That gives you enough days to reconsider your decision and check the fine print which will most likely resemble the deal you already own. Also know, before being tempted to buy at full price, lots of the deals that you will be offered in the presentation, you'll most likely find cheaper in the secondary market, as in owners resales.

Sent from my PLK-L01 using Tapatalk


----------



## nicemann (Feb 15, 2017)

Never really understood the point of signing documents to purchase if you pressured into buying knowing you are just going to rescind while you are doing it.  I understand not everyone likes to argue and this may be an easy way out but it's also a lot of work.  Not to mention I know not everyone is paying cash for these items so I am going to assume they are filling out financial information at the same time.  I remember my first presentation they really wanted my personal information so they could qualify me.  "Would not be a hard pull" which knowing Wyndham could be a lie.  Either way it is not something they needed.  Even when I told them if by chance I actually was going to buy something it would be with cash they still wanted my information.  The sales weasel actually even said is there something I am running from because I did not want to provide it.  Was not a joking tone or face.  After that I basically shut down for the last mandatory 20 minutes I had to be there.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 15, 2017)

nicemann said:


> ...<snip>  I remember my first presentation they really wanted my personal information so they could qualify me.  "Would not be a hard pull" which knowing Wyndham could be a lie.  Either way it is not something they needed.  Even when I told them if by chance I actually was going to buy something it would be with cash they still wanted my information.  *The sales weasel actually even said is there something I am running from because I did not want to provide it.  Was not a joking tone or face.  After that I basically shut down for the last mandatory 20 minutes I had to be there*.



Some members of the sales staff have very questionable 'lives'. Your sales weasel was "projecting" his or his good friends' questionable credit report history.

Smart move to 'just sit & wait' for the clock ...serving out your required time to 'gifting'.

I stopped going ... was not worth the gift card to lost all of any morning and the 2 hour shower I needed afterwards to wash off the stink.


----------



## BellaWyn (Feb 15, 2017)

nicemann said:


> Never really understood the point of signing documents to purchase if you pressured into buying knowing you are just going to rescind while you are doing it.  I understand not everyone likes to argue and this may be an easy way out but it's also a lot of work.  Not to mention I know not everyone is paying cash for these items so I am going to assume they are filling out financial information at the same time.  I remember my first presentation they really wanted my personal information so they could qualify me.  "Would not be a hard pull" which knowing Wyndham could be a lie.  Either way it is not something they needed.  Even when I told them if by chance I actually was going to buy something it would be with cash they still wanted my information.  The sales weasel actually even said is there something I am running from because I did not want to provide it.  Was not a joking tone or face.  After that I basically shut down for the last mandatory 20 minutes I had to be there.


Am continually amazed at the variations of "guilt" tactics that get employed by sales people in an effort to get people to comply with one of their "must-have-for-no-good-reason" requests.  Good for you for not getting sucked into it.   

We just got hit last week by a sales person wanting to make it OUR fault that we wouldn't sit down with him.  It was his pre-cursor windup to his ensuing tantrum.  At that point you just do SMH and walk away.  I won't indulge a tantrum.  It's ridiculous coming from an adult.


----------



## spackler (Feb 15, 2017)

Is there any possible way to get on a permanent "do not disturb" list from the Wyndham parking pass people?  It'd be great to forgo saying "no" 13 different times each check-in, which of course is right after a long drive or flight.


----------



## Ty1on (Feb 15, 2017)

Unplug your phone.  When they knock on your door, feel free to let them have it.


----------



## BellaWyn (Feb 15, 2017)

spackler said:


> Is there any possible way to get on a permanent "do not disturb" list from the Wyndham parking pass people?  It'd be great to forgo saying "no" 13 different times each check-in, which of course is right after a long drive or flight.


The only way I have ever heard of is to piss off sales enough times by going to presentations for the "gift" and then never buying.  Not sure what their threshhold is before they finally put you on a "list" but some have managed to make that happen.

But that is a LOT of sitting with sales to get to that goal.  Easier to just say NO at check-in and save hours and hours of sitting in stressful sales meetings.   I think Nicemann mentioned something about telling parking pass people that he "only buys resale" and that seems to work for him.  Others have some success wearing the TUG T-shirt.

We usually say no, several times, and then they if they start a really hard-core push I start asking them questions about stuff related to Wyndham / RCI / WM / TUG that they have either never heard about or is too uncomfortable to talk about and then they get so lost in the conversation they finally forget what they are trying to convince us to do.  It's like reverse psycho babble that seems to work to derail their simple one-dimentional focus. Kinda like asking people who only know how to pump gas to explain how the engine works.

And THANK YOU TUGGERS for always being there for an accurate update prior to travel to any TS property.  We garner all the newest and shiniest tricks and tips here first.  Part of the "packing for trip" routine for us.


----------



## raygo123 (Feb 15, 2017)

bondy3 said:


> I recently got a call from Wyndham asking me if I was interested in attending an owner update.
> 
> They told me it could at at any Wyndham resort I wanted and I would get 3 nights for $250,  but we would need to attend a short presentation and I would be refunded $100 of my $250 when I arrive.
> 
> ...


Through Wyndham rewards, the deal is $199 and s $200 gift card for attending s presentation.

Sent from my RCT6873W42 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronparise (Feb 15, 2017)

Get yourself known as a megarenter and they will stop inviting you to the "owner updates"


----------



## bnoble (Feb 15, 2017)

My approach: I listen, play along, and wait until they spring the trap. Then, I do some variant of this:

"Wow. That was really _good!_ Have you been doing tour acquisitions long? I'm sure you'll hit your quota in no time with as polished as that was. Have you ever thought about moving into the sales side of the house? I bet you'd be great! Well, obviously I won't be going on a tour, so I'll let you move on to your next guest so that you can make those numbers."


----------



## BellaWyn (Feb 16, 2017)

bnoble said:


> My approach: I listen, play along, and wait until they spring the trap. Then, I do some variant of this:
> 
> "Wow. That was really _good!_ Have you been doing tour acquisitions long? I'm sure you'll hit your quota in no time with as polished as that was. Have you ever thought about moving into the sales side of the house? I bet you'd be great! Well, obviously I won't be going on a tour, so I'll let you move on to your next guest so that you can make those numbers."


Parking-Pass People derailed!  Nice!


----------



## cayman01 (Feb 18, 2017)

spackler said:


> Is there any possible way to get on a permanent "do not disturb" list from the Wyndham parking pass people?  It'd be great to forgo saying "no" 13 different times each check-in, which of course is right after a long drive or flight.



Go to the parking desk and take note of the reps name. Ask them if you have to. Then after they refuse your first "no" tell them this... Okay, I accept your offer, but here is what I am going to do. I am going to talk resale, and not quietly.  And I am going to make sure they know it was you that sent me to the update knowing I was going to talk resale.... to every mark in the room.

 You mention resale early and often and you get your pass really quick.


----------



## nicemann (Feb 18, 2017)

cayman01 said:


> Go to the parking desk and take note of the reps name. Ask them if you have to. Then after they refuse your first "no" tell them this... Okay, I accept your offer, but here is what I am going to do. I am going to talk resale, and not quietly.  And I am going to make sure they know it was you that sent me to the update knowing I was going to talk resale.... to every mark in the room.
> 
> You mention resale early and often and you get your pass really quick.



Yep worked for me last time when they started their pitch I just politely interrupted them and told them I only buy resell.  They gave me my pass and away I went.  Going to another location on Monday.  Hopefully they do the same.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Feb 18, 2017)

Telling them your next Wyndham transaction will be with Ovations might be effectual to get past the parking pass desk. It's my most recent ploy along with the broken record.


----------



## ecwinch (Feb 18, 2017)

It may not work for everyone - but after I attended two separate presentations and took each of them to the written offer level (and declined), I got put on the no-fly list. I also dropped Ron's name repeatedly.


----------



## BellaWyn (Feb 19, 2017)

ecwinch said:


> It may not work for everyone - but after I attended two separate presentations and took each of them to the written offer level (and declined), I got put on the no-fly list. I also dropped Ron's name repeatedly.


  Pretty sure both of those qualify as criteria that will "piss off sales" enough to land in no-fly.


----------



## seascapemvy (Feb 21, 2017)

I was  just in Atlantic City at the Skyline and for some reason the sales  office got upset at my wife and I.  They failed to look up my account and only at the end of the presentation  did they find out all my points were purchased  via resale.  They said my account is coded priority 1 and they can't  even sell to me if I wanted.  I guess that means  I will no longer be able to get an owners update or gave to come up with an excuse for not wanting one.  The only reason I went was there is a $10.00 a day parking fee in AC but have to admit the thought of being left alone is wonderful.

One last thing, the sales manager said the new corporate  management  are cracking  down  on every cent.  If this is the case expect more selectivity in their offerings for updates.  Maybe they will start to offer updates that don't  require the sales  presentation  but only give a free breakfast  and leave the extra offerings out and only talk to those  who have a real interest  in adding points.  It would cost less and actually be more effective.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Feb 21, 2017)

One of my 'escapes' is to NOT have my 'credit card' or id with me for them to run .. to pre-qualify me. So I have to go back to my room to get it. So back to my room... with my free coffee and donut I go ... and do my own thing ... surfing the net, watching TV, etc. Usually, takes about 45 minutes for them to call the room the 3rd time. By this time, my sales person is lit up ... and back I go without my id/cc. Of course, I get more coffee and food as I come back in. And I am then get kicked out.

And I still get 'schedule' at the next resort for another 'update'.


----------



## happyhopian (Feb 21, 2017)

BellaWyn said:


> The only way I have ever heard of is to piss off sales enough times by going to presentations for the "gift" and then never buying.  Not sure what their threshhold is before they finally put you on a "list" but some have managed to make that happen.
> 
> But that is a LOT of sitting with sales to get to that goal.  Easier to just say NO at check-in and save hours and hours of sitting in stressful sales meetings.   I think Nicemann mentioned something about telling parking pass people that he "only buys resale" and that seems to work for him.  Others have some success wearing the TUG T-shirt.



It took me 3. Always tell them your spouse is not travelling with you. Ask them the time when they come to get you and as soon at the time is up, stand up and tell them you have to go. I did this exact same thing three times and I've never been asked to go back in two years.


----------



## Terry1229 (Feb 26, 2017)

vacationhopeful said:


> One of my 'escapes' is to NOT have my 'credit card' or id with me for them to run .. to pre-qualify me. So I have to go back to my room to get it. So back to my room... with my free coffee and donut I go ... and do my own thing ... surfing the net, watching TV, etc. Usually, takes about 45 minutes for them to call the room the 3rd time. By this time, my sales person is lit up ... and back I go without my id/cc. Of course, I get more coffee and food as I come back in. And I am then get kicked out.
> 
> And I still get 'schedule' at the next resort for another 'update'.


I would so do that!


----------



## VictoriaK75 (Sep 16, 2017)

I haven't been bothered by them recently because I stay at a specific resort on Orcas Island where there's no sales people. If they do bother me I tell them I'm barely able to afford the maintenance dues for what I already own and they leave me alone.


----------



## Avislo (Sep 16, 2017)

Anyone been to a Owner Update at a resort(s) that were affected by the Weather and are willing so share what they are saying.


----------



## Kozman (Sep 17, 2017)

raygo123 said:


> Through Wyndham rewards, the deal is $199 and s $200 gift card for attending s presentation.
> 
> Sent from my RCT6873W42 using Tapatalk


I got a variation of the call to attend a sales presentation. I've received several calls from a guy claiming to have been assigned to my account and that there are new changes that could impact my account. Please call me at blah, blah, blah. He is on my block list now.


----------



## Kozman (Nov 30, 2017)

Just received another call from the person assigned to my account. Once again he is blocked. Anyone else still getting calls like this?


----------



## sunbird6 (Jan 5, 2018)

I have not received any calls inviting me to attend an "owners update." However, while staying at the Wyndham resort I own, I have been invited by the concierges to attend an update. I own multiple weeks and use them to escape the winters of the midwest. I have plenty of time on my hands and will attend just for the $100.00 debit card. I have been told I can attend an "owners update" every 14 days. I am planning on scheduling another one as soon as my 14 days pass and again 14 days later. The 14 day rule eliminates many from re-attending during the same visit. However, I don't understand why they have a 14 day rule. They know after my first "update" that I am not going to buy any more. I got tricked into buying my 4th week many years ago. If they don't want me to attend they could just tighten the rules, to once a year or 6 months. If they will let me, I will go to one every two weeks and take my $100.00.


----------



## Nomad34 (Jan 5, 2018)

I had a call Tuesday and scheduled a trip to starisland for my birthday in February for $199 with $199 return in Amx card because I couldn't find any openings and didn't want to use my points yet. Wednesday morning I checked my email and the reservation was for Lake Buena Vista for April 29-May 2. I called to sales to cancel but left voice message. Then I called the other number given to request cancelation and was told it was done. Call returned by sales person and she said I had done the correct thing. Called back about cancelation and told them I wanted a credit to my card and was told I had to speak to another person if I was canceling the package. Talked to him and told credit would be done in about 3 days. Called Barclay to tell them I would be looking for the credit which was pending. Today it is on my charge and if it isn't removed tomorrow, they will have another call. The sales girl called back saying things were mixed up as she booked starisland but again an email came with the February date but still Lake Buena Vista. I believe they know I'm not going to buy so they put me in a place that doesn't reimburse the $199. Tricky dealing. 
I am still dealing on giving my deeds to a charity in Alabama working  with mental illness but probably just will it to them and use rental monies to donate until then.


----------



## Avislo (Jan 5, 2018)

The rule is a floating one, some say every 6 months, most, I do not believe have any specific rule that is consistently enforced.


----------



## markb53 (Jan 6, 2018)

sunbird6 said:


> I have not received any calls inviting me to attend an "owners update." However, while staying at the Wyndham resort I own, I have been invited by the concierges to attend an update. I own multiple weeks and use them to escape the winters of the midwest. I have plenty of time on my hands and will attend just for the $100.00 debit card. I have been told I can attend an "owners update" every 14 days. I am planning on scheduling another one as soon as my 14 days pass and again 14 days later. The 14 day rule eliminates many from re-attending during the same visit. However, I don't understand why they have a 14 day rule. They know after my first "update" that I am not going to buy any more. I got tricked into buying my 4th week many years ago. If they don't want me to attend they could just tighten the rules, to once a year or 6 months. If they will let me, I will go to one every two weeks and take my $100.00.



I did three updates in 7 Days once. I don’t think there is a hard fast rule about update frequency


----------



## Nomad34 (Jan 6, 2018)

Nomad34 said:


> I had a call Tuesday and scheduled a trip to starisland for my birthday in February for $199 with $199 return in Amx card because I couldn't find any openings and didn't want to use my points yet. Wednesday morning I checked my email and the reservation was for Lake Buena Vista for April 29-May 2. I called to sales to cancel but left voice message. Then I called the other number given to request cancelation and was told it was done. Call returned by sales person and she said I had done the correct thing. Called back about cancelation and told them I wanted a credit to my card and was told I had to speak to another person if I was canceling the package. Talked to him and told credit would be done in about 3 days. Called Barclay to tell them I would be looking for the credit which was pending. Today it is on my charge and if it isn't removed tomorrow, they will have another call. The sales girl called back saying things were mixed up as she booked starisland but again an email came with the February date but still Lake Buena Vista. I believe they know I'm not going to buy so they put me in a place that doesn't reimburse the $199. Tricky dealing.
> I am still dealing on giving my deeds to a charity in Alabama working  with mental illness but probably just will it to them and use rental monies to donate until then.


Credited for this vacation package. Thankful.


----------



## dandjane1 (Jan 6, 2018)

*Yes - Our DRI resort (Daytona Beach Regency) as well as Wyndham Daytona Beach Oceanwalk were both impacted by 2016's Hurricane Matthew and 2017's Hurricane Irma. No special assessment from either. Both were closed for repairs for a period and  of course evacuated. MFs have had minimal increases - DRI less than 1% and Wyndham a little over 1%. The most severely impacted Wyndham resort was Ocean Ridge at Edisto Beach, SC. Not sure what happened to MFs, as they have a quirky POA system.*


----------



## BillyBob444 (Jan 7, 2018)

sunbird6 said:


> I have not received any calls inviting me to attend an "owners update." However, while staying at the Wyndham resort I own, I have been invited by the concierges to attend an update. I own multiple weeks and use them to escape the winters of the midwest. I have plenty of time on my hands and will attend just for the $100.00 debit card. I have been told I can attend an "owners update" every 14 days. I am planning on scheduling another one as soon as my 14 days pass and again 14 days later. The 14 day rule eliminates many from re-attending during the same visit. However, I don't understand why they have a 14 day rule. They know after my first "update" that I am not going to buy any more. I got tricked into buying my 4th week many years ago. If they don't want me to attend they could just tighten the rules, to once a year or 6 months. If they will let me, I will go to one every two weeks and take my $100.00.



I have never seen a bunch of adults whine about doing a presentation. I went on a 18 day trip last year and stayed at 5 Wyndham resorts and did presentation at every one. Got almost $600 for the lot. I set my phone to 90 minutes and when the alarm goes off I leave. At $100 card that comes out to about $65 and hour to listen to people BS> unless your a doctor or lawyer you don't make that much an hour. Easiest money you can make.


----------



## Free2Roam (Jan 8, 2018)

BillyBob444 said:


> <snip> unless your a doctor or lawyer you don't make that much an hour. Easiest money you can make.



$65/hour isn't just for doctors and lawyers. Many IT professionals (even those who aren't in management) exceed that. Some even consider it easy money.


----------



## Rich2699 (Jan 10, 2018)

I just did 3 updates in 3 days at Grand Desert, Tropicana and Desert Blue.


----------



## Silverdollar (Jan 10, 2018)

BillyBob444 said:


> I have never seen a bunch of adults whine about doing a presentation. I went on a 18 day trip last year and stayed at 5 Wyndham resorts and did presentation at every one. Got almost $600 for the lot. I set my phone to 90 minutes and when the alarm goes off I leave. At $100 card that comes out to about $65 and hour to listen to people BS> unless your a doctor or lawyer you don't make that much an hour. Easiest money you can make.


Since the launch of the new website, I have chosen not to attend a presentation. For me, it's not about "easy money"; it's my way of saying I don't approve of the poorly constructed website and the changes in policy that have devalued my ownership as a VIP Platinum member. I respect your decision to attend, but I have chosen not to do so. Respectfully.


----------



## spackler (Jan 11, 2018)

Silverdollar said:


> Since the launch of the new website, I have chosen not to attend a presentation. For me, it's not about "easy money"; it's my way of saying I don't approve of the poorly constructed website and the changes in policy that have devalued my ownership as a VIP Platinum member...



Those are good reasons why you *should* attend.  Sit down with a salesman, give your complaints, then tell them you're not remotely interested in more points until those issues are resolved.  Period. 

Don't let them change the subject.  Just keep asking the tough questions...why is the website so bad?  Why do you continually devalue my ownership with respect to X, Y, Z?  

And, if you're up for a little more confrontation...Why is it that I can buy points off eBay for basically nothing?  Why don't you ever provide promises in writing during updates?  Why do you treat me like a prospect immediately upon checkin? Why do you tell people they can spend points on other uses (car rentals, cruises) if the redemption value is so atrocious?  Why is it easier to find reservations on Extra Holidays than My Club Wyndham?  Why do maintenance fees always seem to go up faster than the rate of inflation?  Why don't you guys have a presence on TUG to answer owners' concerns?  Why must you feel the need to censor comments on your Facebook page? 


The more people that do that, the more likely something might actually get done.


----------



## BillyBob444 (Jan 11, 2018)

Silverdollar said:


> Since the launch of the new website, I have chosen not to attend a presentation. For me, it's not about "easy money"; it's my way of saying I don't approve of the poorly constructed website and the changes in policy that have devalued my ownership as a VIP Platinum member. I respect your decision to attend, but I have chosen not to do so. Respectfully.


Boy that will show them.


----------



## theo (Jan 11, 2018)

spackler said:


> Those are good reasons why you *should* attend.  Sit down with a salesman, give your complaints, then tell them you're not remotely interested in more points until those issues are resolved.  Period.
> 
> Don't let them change the subject.  Just keep asking the tough questions...why is the website so bad?  Why do you continually devalue my ownership with respect to X, Y, Z?
> 
> ...


 
I admire your energy and your approach. That said, do you *really* think that a lowly, hungry sales weasel is actually going to relay your complaints, however legitimate they may be, to anyone in a position to actually *do* anything about them?

I am inclined to believe that the sales weasels would just listen politely, nod now and then, maybe scribble a few notes --- and then do *nothing* thereafter (...but in the meantime, occasionally looking at the clock and / or glancing over your shoulder, watching out for a more vulnerable-looking "prospect").


----------



## theo (Jan 11, 2018)

BillyBob444 said:


> I went on a 18 day trip last year and stayed at 5 Wyndham resorts and did presentation at every one. Got almost $600 for the lot. I set my phone to 90 minutes and when the alarm goes off I leave. At $100 card that comes out to about $65 and hour to listen to people BS> unless your a doctor or lawyer you don't make that much an hour. Easiest money you can make.



To each their own, but some (including me) would regard that (gift cards notwithstanding) as just squandering your valuable and limited vacation time. Those five presentations collectively ate up a day's time --- time you don't get back.

As already acknowledged however, it's *your* time --- and to each their own.


----------



## BillyBob444 (Jan 11, 2018)

theo said:


> To each their own, but some (including me) would regard that (gift cards notwithstanding) as just squandering your valuable and limited vacation time. Those five presentations collectively ate up a day's time --- time you don't get back.
> 
> As already acknowledged however, it's *your* time --- and to each their own. [/QUOT
> So it was about 7 hours of "wasted" time LOL An hour and half out of my day is worth it to get $100 or $125 dollars listening to some one try and BS me. I am retired so just another day. Spend more time in checkout lines and dont get squat for that


----------



## saabman (Jan 11, 2018)

BillyBob444 said:


> I have never seen a bunch of adults whine about doing a presentation. I went on a 18 day trip last year and stayed at 5 Wyndham resorts and did presentation at every one. Got almost $600 for the lot. I set my phone to 90 minutes and when the alarm goes off I leave. At $100 card that comes out to about $65 and hour to listen to people BS> unless your a doctor or lawyer you don't make that much an hour. Easiest money you can make.



Glad that worked for you at Wyndham just don't go to Mexico and try that.


----------



## Silverdollar (Jan 11, 2018)

spackler said:


> Those are good reasons why you *should* attend.  Sit down with a salesman, give your complaints, then tell them you're not remotely interested in more points until those issues are resolved.  Period.
> 
> Don't let them change the subject.  Just keep asking the tough questions...why is the website so bad?  Why do you continually devalue my ownership with respect to X, Y, Z?
> 
> ...


I mainly go on vacation for rest and relaxation and to relieve some stress; not to "unload" on a sales person or listen to them tell me things that I know are not true. And it's not just about the 90 minutes of my time, but how it tends to get my blood pressure up and ruin my whole day; and it takes an even greater toll on my wife. That's just not my idea of a good vacation.


----------



## kaljor (Jan 12, 2018)

This is a fun topic. It was stated earlier that each of us can decide how to use our time on our own. I agree, so I'm not advocating anything.

From reading this forum, I refused the update the first 3 times I stayed at a Wyndham.  The last time was in Daytona and I was offered a $100 GC and I said no. That night, I went out and had an $80 dinner at the steakhouse nearby.  When I paid the bill I couldn't help thinking "maybe I should have sat for an hour or two to get this enjoyable meal for free".

Since then I've gone to a couple, and they haven't been bad. I don't mind saying no repeatedly, and I can say it over and over again politely.  Also, I don't plan every moment of my vacation.  I'll plan events on three or four days but not the whole week, so giving up a couple of hours one morning isn't a big deal to me. Two or three mornings, I'm just sitting around, drinking coffee and reading a newspaper anyway.  

I'm completely retired now, so my vacation time is unlimited.  I mean unlimited as long as I'm alive!! I worked a part time job for my first 8 years in retirement, so I'm not averse to working an hour or two now for $100 or $125.

Obviously, to each his own, that's just my perspective.


----------



## Nomad34 (Jan 12, 2018)

This has been a most interesting thread and it opens my eyes as to the reason my grandchildren don't want to continue in what I have wanted to give them. For me it has been a great place to own and enjoy the beautiful resorts I never had during my employment years.  Their main objection to continuing was the problem of giving up time to listen to the sales pitch. They never learned to work the system as you all learned so quickly for your benefit until Voyager removed many of them. 

Is there anything new on where the trust of deeds has settled?


----------



## Jan M. (Jan 12, 2018)

Nomad34 said:


> until Voyager removed many of them.
> 
> Is there anything new on where the trust of deeds has settled?



How could Voyager remove them? If they were listed as owners only changing the deeds with the signed agreement of everyone on those deeds could remove them as owners.

I'm not understanding what you mean. How could the trust change?

\


----------



## Nomad34 (Jan 12, 2018)

Voyager has only changed the benefits that had been given to VIP owners whose deeds were in the trust.  Things may not change any more but evidently many are still hoping for some.  If this doesn't affect you, there is no need for a response as you will probably ignore mine.


----------



## Jan M. (Jan 12, 2018)

Nomad34 said:


> Voyager has only changed the benefits that had been given to VIP owners whose deeds were in the trust.  Things may not change any more but evidently many are still hoping for some.  If this doesn't affect you, there is no need for a response as you will probably ignore mine.



Sorry I thought you meant Voyager removed your grandchildren from the deeds. Ron has explained about the trust many times. I've gone with his advise to learn to live with what is. We still get many benefits being platinum VIP and presidential reserve.


----------



## dominidude (Jan 12, 2018)

Ty1on said:


>



Admiral Ackbar was killed in the "Last Jedi". RIP Admiral!


----------



## Hey lady (Jan 30, 2018)

Jan M. said:


> Sorry I thought you meant Voyager removed your grandchildren from the deeds. Ron has explained about the trust many times. I've gone with his advise to learn to live with what is. We still get many benefits being platinum VIP and presidential reserve.


Attending a presentation is a matter of choice. BUYING IS ANOTHER MATTER.I'm part of a group of about 1400 who will pay the developer each between $15,000 to $150,000 to get out of our timeshare contract. My invoice is $46,357 and  we all have one month to come up with this money. The developer will get about $50,000,000. and if we do not pay the cost goes 162%. This is because we lost our court case which the judge said the developer could charge whatever and our contracts were changed from leases to owners. The developer is shrinking the "resort" and going into the hotel business and we, the leasees, had to pay to make the changes.  Check out "2012 Fairmont Sunchasers Morthmonth Northwynd" on  Tugbbs website. It has over 150 pages of discussion. Northmont/Northwynd also scammed Rancho Banderos in Puerto Vallarta.


----------



## ecwinch (Jan 31, 2018)

Hey lady is one of group at the Fairmont/Sunchaser resort in Columbia Valley, BC. There is a long thread on the topic here.
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php...ith-lawsuit-info.182857/page-156#post-2099326

Long story short. Resort developer goes bankrupt, successor company steps in to manage the resort. They hit the existing owners up for a large assessment to refurbish the resort which leads to a lengthy and convoluted series of trials/appeals on the issue. Court rules that the assessment is legal, and now they are looking a large bill for past due maintenance fees and interest that accrued while the legal process was running.

Not sure why, but she wants to draw Wyndham owners attention to what happened to their resort.


----------



## miker32us (Jan 31, 2018)

I have owned at Ocean Blvd for 12 years and it is obvious from the amount of pressure at “updates” Wyndhamwill do and say anything to get my deed back. Their sales people focus on the wonderful aspects of buying 105000 more points to give them my OB deed and buy into their deed trust. Over the years they have sweetened this pot with claims I will never have any assessments and will be allowed to use my points at Margaitaville, Worldmark and Wyndham Asia. 

Never believe anything these sales people tell you.


----------



## Happyowner/user (Jun 28, 2018)

spackler said:


> Is there any possible way to get on a permanent "do not disturb" list from the Wyndham parking pass people?  It'd be great to forgo saying "no" 13 different times each check-in, which of course is right after a long drive or flight.


Yes...SAY NO!  It's that simple!!!


----------



## Happyowner/user (Jun 28, 2018)

Ty1on said:


>


Nice graphic...but it's only a trap if you let it.  You can always SAY NO!


----------



## Free2Roam (Jun 28, 2018)

Happyowner/user said:


> Yes...SAY NO!  It's that simple!!!


Actually, not everyone finds it "that simple!!!"  And there's no need to SHOUT!


----------



## Happyowner/user (Jun 28, 2018)

People always get into things and then look for someone or something to blame other than themselves.  It is as simple as saying NO!  Or just don't go in the first place...Is it really worth $100 gift card to spend a couple hours of your hard earned vacation in a presentation...AND I"M NOT SHOUTING...ITS EMPHASIS!!!


----------



## skotrla (Jun 28, 2018)

Happyowner/user said:


> AND I"M NOT SHOUTING...ITS EMPHASIS!!!


Emphasis by shouting 

- Scott


----------



## Free2Roam (Jun 28, 2018)

Happyowner/user said:


> People always get into things and then look for someone or something to blame other than themselves.  It is as simple as saying NO!  Or just don't go in the first place...Is it really worth $100 gift card to spend a couple hours of your hard earned vacation in a presentation...AND I"M NOT SHOUTING...ITS EMPHASIS!!!



Calm down. 

For the record... the post you initially responded to (from Feb 2017) was about the 'parking pass' folks... and AVOIDING (CAPS for emphasis) being harassed about wasting their "hard earned vacation in a presentation." 

In essence, how to get on the 'do not disturb' list and not be bothered at check-in.

Being polite is easy. If you want to be rude, take it elsewhere. TUG has a few cyber bullies already, we don't need more.


----------



## Happyowner/user (Jun 28, 2018)

mmmm...No, not really


----------



## Happyowner/user (Jun 28, 2018)

FreeIn2010 said:


> Calm down.
> 
> For the record... the post you initially responded to (from Feb 2017) was about the 'parking pass' folks... and AVOIDING (CAPS for emphasis) being harassed about wasting their "hard earned vacation in a presentation."
> 
> ...



Not rude and not shouting...If thats how you take it that's on you...I hardly think it's cyber-bullying...you dont have to respond...


----------



## wjappraise (Jun 29, 2018)

Sometimes our posts lack nuance or tone.  Words can be harsher than intended or would be the case in a face-to-face conversation.  

While using all caps for an entire post could be viewed as shouting, it’s not an absolute and relatively easy to ignore.  Use of caps in a few key words in a post is a valid way to highlight a key thought or two. Some posting formats lack the ability to bold face, so caps is a viable option.  

Cyber bullying is chronic problem especially for many school-age children.  However, posting a contrary view in this blog would not rise to that level of criminal behavior.


----------



## Free2Roam (Jun 29, 2018)

To me.... all caps in a word or two is for emphasis. Combining all caps with multiple explanation points comes off as shouting.  Sometimes when that combination is used to express disagreement with someone's opinion, it comes off as shouting, belittling and/or bullying. It's all about tone... which of course is hard to read on a forum. 

These are my personal opinions, which I'm entitled to. TUG is really the only form of social media/networking that I use, so maybe it really is considered normal, accepted, non-bullying behavior


----------



## chapjim (Jun 29, 2018)

spackler said:


> Is there any possible way to get on a permanent "do not disturb" list from the Wyndham parking pass people?  It'd be great to forgo saying "no" 13 different times each check-in, which of course is right after a long drive or flight.



My wife wrote a letter to Wyndham asking that we not be pressured to attend presentations by the ubiquitous parking pass ladies.  We are never asked to attend a presentation at Wyndham resorts.


----------



## Jan M. (Jun 29, 2018)

FreeIn2010 said:


> And there's no need to SHOUT!



So many of us have stood there listening to the parking pass people keep badgering us to attend a presentation or update after we have already told them no that there is an excellent reason to SHOUT. I for one have wanted to SCREAM at them "DID I NOT SAY NO CLEARLY ENOUGH THE FIRST TIME?".


----------



## skotrla (Jun 30, 2018)

Jan M. said:


> So many of us have stood there listening to the parking pass people keep badgering us to attend a presentation or update after we have already told them no that there is an excellent reason to SHOUT. I for one have wanted to SCREAM at them "DID I NOT SAY NO CLEARLY ENOUGH THE FIRST TIME?".


Shouting at Wyndham is fine - Say "NO!".  Shouting at people reading the message board - SAY NO is what some people get uptight about.

-Scott


----------



## Jan M. (Jun 30, 2018)

skotrla said:


> Shouting at Wyndham is fine - Say "NO!".  Shouting at people reading the message board - SAY NO is what some people get uptight about.
> 
> -Scott



Another quote(s) from Freein2010. "Being polite is easy. If you want to be rude, take it elsewhere. TUG has a few cyber bullies already, we don't need more." " And there's no need to SHOUT!"

As wjappraise said not everyone is conversant the nuances and quirks in messaging, texts, etc. I was not aware that using caps was always considered shouting. I thought it meant emphasis unless the content clearly indicated anger or strong distress with the individual receiving it. If you have to correct someone ideally it should be done quietly and privately. To call someone out publicly is often done with the intent to embarrass and humiliate. It is like being at a large dinner party and having someone at the table point out repeatedly, making sure everyone heard, that you had just used the wrong fork or spoon. No we don't need more of that. And if you see yourself in this response, please know it is intended.


----------

